# bonfire



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2014)

Post em up fellas...here's one of mine. It's just a small one for the grandkid to make s'mores....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice fire, Marc!

Wish I could stand being outside long enough to have a fire in our pit - the mosquitoes and gnats are bad this year, and especially bad in and near our garden - which is near where the firepit is located.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2014)

I just threw a rotten log on....lots of smoke. It seems to be keeping em at bay...plus i have some bug spray on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2014)

it's 97° and like a meeeellion % humidity no way I'm kicking back over a fire!! I post my picture come December if it cools off by then

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice fire pit Marc. Barry I am with you. This heat and humidity just doesn't go with that piucture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 12, 2014)

90 some degrees today and low 20's humidity- we will get fires plenty soon enough without starting them ourselfs............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah...94F today and w/ 75%+ humidity. You'd have to pay me some serious money to stand in front of a bonfire today.

I'm with Wildthings on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2014)

I rhink it was 92 today. Not sure of rhe humidity though. But it was certainly sticky out.
Right now it's 65...so it feels great!


----------



## Molokai (Jul 13, 2014)

Here was so cold other day that i was thinking of starting a fire to warm my self. It was 15 c outside. Not a very hot summer here in Croatia. Feel sorry for all the tourists who came to vacation. At least sea is warmer. So if you are cold outside jump in sea and warm yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2014)

I love a good fire, and have built plenty of them. My wife calls me a pyromaniac! Daytime temperatures of about 100 don't exactly encourage one to light a match, however! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> I love a good fire, and have built plenty of them. My wife calls me a pyromaniac! Daytime temperatures of about 100 don't exactly encourage one to light a match, however! Chuck



Yes you guys are getting cooked- some days over 110- when that happens you send it here supposed to be 100 here today-grandkids will be over for the pool and gramps will retreat to his nice cool shop.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2014)

my shop is always 65...spring,summer,fall but in the winter it get wicked cold cuz it's right off the garage....need to insulate it this year.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2014)

I didn't take pictures of the "bonfire" I set Thursday - I was too busy trying to help the firefighters put it out from about 2pm until 3 am the next morning. A 4 alarm "bonfire" that nearly burned down my neighbor's house a 1/4 mile east of me. It could have killed me (literally) and it did set my tractor on fire when the fuel line melted and engulfed the tractor and me in a pool of flame. Just like a stunt in a movie except it wasn't a movie nor a stunt.

All this the very day after Barb and I had a conversation about wildfires and I said we don't really have many here in my region. That jinxed me. My wife said she thinks I have a mild case of rhabdomyolysis. That ain't good. I am not really recovered yet. I have breathed enough smoke for a lifetime and still can't stay out in the heat very long even now.

I wasn't gonna mention it but when I seen a bonfire thread it struck a bad chord with me. No bonfires for me pal. 

It's all @BarbS fault . . . . .

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Holy s#$% man! Wth! You are ok right?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy s#$% man! Wth! You are ok right?



I'm still vertical that's about all I can say right now. Totally bummed BUT . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2014)

Glad you're ok, that smoke can be a real killer. I used to work on construction and we were burning poison sumac. One fellow ended up in the hospital with serious lung problems. Doctors wouldn't let him come back to work. I felt bad because he had a family and needed the job.

Take care of yourself.

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2014)

Holy crap Batman! Hope your doing ok. Get some tests to see if Terry is right. (I'm sure she's already on that ) Take it easy and rest. Keep us posted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm still vertical



that's a lil too much information for me....



Kidding....feel better soon, and get some some rest...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeez Kev........get well soon man. Glad to hear that it wasn't more serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 13, 2014)

On a lighter note.......and more in line with the thread topic........here's a pic of the bonfire we had a couple of weeks ago. We went to one of the club member's cottage after a day of off-roading and had a feast and a fire. It really was a great time and the weather was perfect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS (Jul 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't take pictures of the "bonfire" I set Thursday - I was too busy trying to help the firefighters put it out from about 2pm until 3 am the next morning. A 4 alarm "bonfire" that nearly burned down my neighbor's house a 1/4 mile east of me. It could have killed me (literally) and it did set my tractor on fire when the fuel line melted and engulfed the tractor and me in a pool of flame. Just like a stunt in a movie except it wasn't a movie nor a stunt.
> 
> All this the very day after Barb and I had a conversation about wildfires and I said we don't really have many here in my region. That jinxed me. My wife said she thinks I have a mild case of rhabdomyolysis. That ain't good. I am not really recovered yet. I have breathed enough smoke for a lifetime and still can't stay out in the heat very long even now.
> 
> ...



"S#%&T Kevin!" That's all I can say. My George says, "They may not have wildfires down there, but it sounds like they have wild men."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BarbS (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess I need to send Kevin one of these signs, used on the FB page of one of our fire districts now fighting local fires:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 15, 2014)

We had 64 deg. here yesterday, and a nice campfire with some scraps from the shop, and threw on a black walnut log.
Hope you're ok Kev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Randy I'm feeling really good today. Not real hot right now only 92 in my shop so I haven't had a real test yet . . . so far so good. No plans to roast marsh mellows tonight though . . . . .


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm still vertical that's about all I can say right now. Totally bummed BUT . . . .




@Kevin how are the lungs doin? Are ya feelin more betterer?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh yeah fully recovered and back on the firing line. 

Thanks for asking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

